# any ideas? Paradigm studio 20



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

hi, been squeezing my pea brain on how to mount this 20s without drilling the Studios and no clamping as well... without exposing the cables... ADP is it the last choice?


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it possible to install a discrete shelf to hold them in location?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What does the back of the speaker look like ?


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

Tom Riddle said:


> Is it possible to install a discrete shelf to hold them in location?


yes it is possible, however due to comparing factors like labour, time , convenience in the future i had change to the Studio ADP-590 . Thinking back again, it will be a better choice although the colour is matt black. As a surround speaker is meant to be rather than bookshelves and moreover its cost effective.


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

chashint said:


> What does the back of the speaker look like ?


the back of it is simple dead as it is meant to be stand mount. i've seen alot trying to install on a wall... can be done. However it will look vry *outstanding* hahaha...


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

ohh... forgotten to take a pic of the back of it. Sorry. if you don't mind, can i show you my back??? lol.... joking...


----------

